# Dendrocare No-Mite



## Fil2010 (Oct 12, 2020)

Anyone used this product?




__





No-Mite | Dendrocare


NO-MITE is a 100% organic treatment against many varieties of mites. The main ingredient in NO-MITE is diatomaceous earth (diatomite), supplemented with herbs that are known to have an anti-parasitic effect.



www.dendrocare.com





Started a new culture. Dusted the flies in Diatomaceous earth Dendrocare No-Mite product. Placed them in a clean container and shock them up to lose any excess DE and placed in culture. 3 days later all flies are still alive and doing well.


*INSTRUCTIONS FOR USE:*
Add 1 tsp of NO-MITE to an empty jar. Add the fruit flies to the NO-MITE, screw the lid on the jar, and shake it so that all of the fruit flies get a good coating of NO-MITE. Before you transfer the fruit flies to your new culture, you can separate them from any excess NO-MITE by using a sieve.


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

Hmm...I don't understand how you can dust FF's with diatomaceous earth and have no ill effects onthem. Maybe someone else can explain that to me...but my understanding would be that DE would indiscriminately kill FF's or mites if in contact with them.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Bug O phobia has always been a sure target for marketing.

The psychological trigger is proven to surpass way more serious risks. The buying public has clearly chose ingesting noxious agents to finding a worm in their apple for example.

Grain mites ebb and wane. No big woop.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Chris S said:


> Hmm...I don't understand how you can dust FF's with diatomaceous earth and have no ill effects onthem. Maybe someone else can explain that to me...but my understanding would be that DE would indiscriminately kill FF's or mites if in contact with them.


Other vendors also sell DE (at wild markups from bulk prices) to be used in this way. I did a test a while back and DE does kill FF in a short period of time -- a handful of minutes at ambient RH, whereas a control dusting of Calcium Plus (also used for mite control) didn't kill them. 

DE kills insects by abrading the protective layer of the insect so the insect can't maintain moisture homeostasis. I suspect that FFs tolerate it (there is no way it is good for them, hence 'tolerate') because of the elevated RH of the cx environment (humidity saturation). This suggests that it doesn't kill mites in this way, either; it has been pointed out that one major frog supply retailer sells both a DE product and FF cxs that contain noticeable quantities of mites.

DE used as a a barrier around cx cups is effective in preventing the transmission of mites between cxs.


----------



## Broseph (Dec 5, 2011)

Dusting Flies with DE

Here’s a similar thread from a while ago. In it, I did a little mini experiment to show how effectively DE kills fruit flies.


----------



## Fil2010 (Oct 12, 2020)

It’s been 7 days and only couple of flies dead. There is already larva crawling on the sides of the cup. Dusting helps to get rid of any hitchhikers the flies might be carrying. Some people have problems with mites and I think this will help solve those problems.


----------

